# morning after pill



## judyhalloran (May 25, 2013)

My Nubian Boer buck got my pygmy doe .... :-( is there a "morning after" pill for goats ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can get a shot of Lutalyse from the vet. Give it IM, 14 days after breeding date.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

2 weeks from breeding a shot of Lutalyse can be given. I don't think they have a pill for livestock like they do dogs, but you could ask a vet about Estradiol (I believe that is what it's called) It's like a morning after pill for dogs, and people.


----------



## judyhalloran (May 25, 2013)

Thanks my vet knows about as much as me but they are learning  now to get rid of the buck :-(


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lmao in a way is a 14 day after shot


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, yep.  

The estradiol is a morning after or "whenever" pill though, but I don't know if they use it in other animals yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given.


----------



## judyhalloran (May 25, 2013)

Thanks all


----------

